# View Sonic va521 vertical lines across screen



## parke2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all i have a viewsonic va521 lcd 15 inch monitor and recently when it had all the orignal caps in it it would show a picture and go black and the led power light is on. and one time when it was doing a picture then going black it came back on and shown a purple line then id shut off the monitor and turn it back on then it would go away. and the next day after that id turn it on and it would show a picture for a few sec then go blank so i took it apart and found a blown cap 16v 1000uf wich i replaced by a 35v 1000uf electrolyte capasitor "reading on line the higher voltage rating means safety and less stress could be wrong" but when i replaced it it worked great but has 3 lines going down the center of the monitor what looks like to be green red and blue and no settings will remove it nor video card changes and i have a dell optiplex 260 on a agp card and none of the pins in the vga cable were damaged either

ANY HELP APPRECIATED


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

replace any similar caps near the one you replaced already. look carefully for even slightly domed tops and ensure that your earlier soldering was successful with no traces of solder in wrong places.


----------

